# Looking for a recommendation on nuts & bolts



## Bristol_Rob (26 Jan 2021)

Guys

I'm thinking of getting a general assortment of nuts and bolts for the house.
Just for general everyday stuff.

I was looking at getting an assortment box of M2, M3, M4, M5 in stainless steel Socket Cap Headed nuts and bolts.

I'm generally looking on Amazon.

Do you have any recommendations of better value places to buy nuts & bolts?

I may also grab some larger sizes as well? (M6, M8, M10)

I never seem to have what I want when I want it


----------



## Droogs (26 Jan 2021)

If for emergencies, why not get the party mix box a lidl


----------



## Bristol_Rob (26 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> If for emergencies, why not get the party mix box a lidl


Do you have a link?


----------



## Droogs (26 Jan 2021)

sorry no but they appear pretty often and at aldi too


----------



## Bristol_Rob (26 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> sorry no but they appear pretty often and at aldi too


Thank you


----------



## Droogs (26 Jan 2021)

They have little boxes with an assortment of bolts, nuts, washers and hooks even heatshrink


----------



## Bristol_Rob (26 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> They have little boxes with an assortment of bolts, nuts, washers and hooks even heatshrink


I'll check that out next time I'm in.


----------



## AES (26 Jan 2021)

Also check out the list of suppliers in the sticky at the top of this section.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Jan 2021)

For medium sized (not stainless) stuff, Wilco do a pick and mix, in iirc £3 or £4 bags. Nuts, wing nuts, bolts, washers, hooks, coach bolts and screws. I had a larger bag that weighed 1.6kg. Can't be bad.


----------



## Rorschach (26 Jan 2021)

Whatever you buy, get them as long as possible, you can always make them shorter but you can't make them longer. I always like to have a couple of lengths of M6 and M8 all thread on hand for emergencies, you can make bolts of any length then.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Jan 2021)

Useful for knocking up one off cramps, as well.


----------



## Bristol_Rob (26 Jan 2021)

Rorschach said:


> Whatever you buy, get them as long as possible, you can always make them shorter but you can't make them longer. I always like to have a couple of lengths of M6 and M8 all thread on hand for emergencies, you can make bolts of any length then.


Good advice - thank you


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Jan 2021)

Toolstation do quite a range in small bags - not the cheapest, but occasionally useful for making orders up to the £25 for free P&P.


----------



## mikej460 (26 Jan 2021)

I get all my stainless steel nuts & bolts from this Company, great quality and fast delivery plus you can order small quantities or make up your own kit Kay's Fasteners | eBay Stores


----------



## Bristol_Rob (26 Jan 2021)

mikej460 said:


> I get all my stainless steel nuts & bolts from this Company, great quality and fast delivery plus you can order small quantities or make up your own kit Kay's Fasteners | eBay Stores


nice thank you


----------



## Chris_Pallet (27 Jan 2021)

If your looking for exact sizes or specific measurements, have a look on accu.co.uk


----------



## Ukulele joe (27 Jan 2021)

Bristol_Rob said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a general assortment of nuts and bolts for the house.
> Just for general everyday stuff.
> ...


Try your local


Bristol_Rob said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a general assortment of nuts and bolts for the house.
> Just for general everyday stuff.
> ...


Try your local Wilkos store for general hardware. You can fill a bag of a mixture of nuts bolts and screws. They have washers in various sizes to suit. As long as you can seal the bag you can fill it for about 3 pounds 75. Have fun.......Joe


----------



## Keith Cocker (28 Jan 2021)

I would recommend Boltbase in Scotland. I've had excellent service from them. Good price and fast delivery. Bolts, Washers & Nuts | Screws & Fixings | Buy Online | BoltBase


----------



## Spectric (28 Jan 2021)

Hi 

Kayfast also good for american UNC Fixings and fasteners suppliers UK | Kayfast Ltd | Stainless Steel | Same Day Dispatch

spalding fasteners good for sets, and most fasteners Spalding Fasteners - Nuts, Bolts, Screws, Rivets etc. Low prices, fast delivery

also these two companies but often if you are looking for something special you will need to shop around, Accu has some neat wood screws with sealing washers if you are fitting shower enclosures.






Screws | Precision & Machine Screws UK | Screw Supplier - Accu


Huge range of precision stainless steel machine screws. Size M1.4 to M30 screws. The online shop for precision engineers. View the range of machine screws today.




www.accu.co.uk










Stainless Steel Fasteners and Fixings - Nuts, Bolts, Screws, Washers - UKStainless







www.ukstainless.co.uk





Also even with lots of fasteners at hand I still find that the one I need is the one I do not have.


----------



## Spectric (28 Jan 2021)

Here is the link straight to woodscrews






Stainless Steel Wood Screws | Stainless Screws For Wood - Accu


Shop stainless steel wood screws, quality precision engineering screws for wood, from Accu. We have over 500,000 precision components available! Shop today.




www.accu.co.uk


----------

